# Piglet-1 & Piglet-2 and...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I guess it's better to be lucky than good. These folks caught some quality bass today at Burr Oak.
The Burr Oak lodge is giving 20% off the costs for booking a fishin' trip with me. And this couple took advantage of it. And they paid under $69.00 (total) for their stay. 
Well anyway, let me cut to the chase. They caught some quality bass today at the lake. She is a novice angler. And she caught the big one's using my St. Croix medium-light spinning rod, on a Venom Lures green pumpkin Sweet Dream (dipping the tip in Dip-N-Glow) with a Venom Lures 2/0 hook on an 1/8oz. slip sinker. He caught his on my St. Croix crankbait rod. Throwing an Excalibur square bill crankbait.

I had a blast with these folks!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Definitely some nice piglets.........wow !!


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

yea I bet they had fun! I would have too! nice fish keep it up. you must have that lake figured out. I have yet to break the 5lb bass yet in ohio but have caught dozens of 4lbers. nice job.


----------



## Certified106 (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow, Didn't realize we had bass that big around here lol. Awesome job on some awesome fish!!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Certified106 said:


> Wow, Didn't realize we had bass that big around here lol. Awesome job on some awesome fish!!



I've seen bigger ones come from Burr Oak, You just gotta get after them early before the Summer pressure hits the lake


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

RiverWader said:


> I've seen bigger ones come from Burr Oak, You just gotta get after them early before the Summer pressure hits the lake


I agree RiverWader. Some of them tourney guys have been yankin' some big ones in the past few years. And I've been jealous as hell.
But I'll add this. This lake humbles me on a regular basis.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I've personally seen a 10lb Bass come from Burr Oak, My Buddy and OGF member KatKing34 caught it on a bluegill head one night during a Catfish Tourny, that was probably 15 years ago


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice fish!! I bet they felt good pulling them in.


----------

